# 20 gallon water heater above the ceiling?



## JPohling (Jun 9, 2015)

California CBC 2013 CPC 2013.  Electric water heater with 20 gallon tank is proposed to go above the ceiling over one of the toilet rooms.  What do you require for "attic access"  The plan is to access the device thru the suspended ceiling grid system.  that will comply with the size requirements in CPC 508.4.  Are you also requiring this work platform and adjacent electrical outlet and light fixture?  I have always seen these being accessed from below with ladder and lift, but no dedicated platform.  If there was a platform provided what would be the live load requirement?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

> I have always seen these being accessed from below with ladder and lift, but no dedicated platform.


That is all we require

No platform


----------



## north star (Jun 9, 2015)

*~ ~ | ~ ~ | ~ ~*



I will concur with ***mtlogcabin*** in that all that we have

required was a platform for the water heater itself, and

no electrical receptacle or light......All electrical power &

illumination can be provided from below the ceiling grid.

FWIW, ...for some of the larger sized technicians that

might access that water heater thru the ceiling grid,

...a 2' x 2' ceiling tile might too small.........Just sayin'

*~ ~ | ~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## mjesse (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with my colleagues above.

The only reasoning I see for a platform, is if a workman must crawl above the ceiling in order to access the unit. My assumption was this unit is accessible from the ladder.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 9, 2015)

Correct.  accessible from below the ceiling.  Minimum access opening is 22" x 30"  so we just use a 24x48 tile in that area.


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 9, 2015)

Language is very clear in 2013 CPC 508.4 requiring access opening size, work platform, etc.

For you lucky ones using IPC, the CPC is based on the Uniform Plumbing Code by IAPMO


----------



## JPohling (Jun 9, 2015)

OHHHHHHH  JD!  hoping to eliminate the platform and light, etc.  Awaiting the Cupertino contract mechanical checker to call and clarify.


----------



## steveray (Jun 9, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Language is very clear in 2013 CPC 508.4 requiring access opening size, work platform, etc.For you lucky ones using IPC, the CPC is based on the Uniform Plumbing Code by IAPMO


So do you need a platform for garage ceiling hung unit heaters as well?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't know about CA but the UPC 508.4 Appliances in Attics and Under-Floor Spaces

The definition of an attic is not found in the UPC

I do not believe a suspended ceiling creates an attic space therefore 508.4 is not applicable


----------



## mark handler (Jun 9, 2015)

It is defined in the "OTHER" Codes as the space between the ceiling and roof.

I have allowed it where the unit is wall mounted above the mop sink


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

IBC

ATTIC. The space between the ceiling beams of the top story and the roof rafters.

If it is okay on floors 1 thru 25 to access through the suspended ceilings it should be okay to do the same on the top floor (#26).

JMLO

Just My Logical Opinion


----------



## retire09 (Jun 9, 2015)

All kinds of equipment is installed above ceiling grids and no special access or working platforms are required.

Air handling units, electrical transformers, water heaters are all commonly located above grids and access is by removing ceiling tiles.

No maintenance lights or receptacles are needed. Often the equipment is hung by cables from the structure above.

Also a grid ceiling does not create an attic space.


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2015)

I might debate the power and lighting receptacles as being required, but I would have to reread those sections....(I think they are)


----------



## JPohling (Jun 10, 2015)

Plan checker said platform not required with direct ladder access


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2015)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Plan checker said platform not required with direct ladder access


He/She is being nice


----------



## JPohling (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes!  I got a nice one!

Turns out that we are building the platform across the top of the walls above a hallway.  platform will actually be larger than needed for the water heater and work platform.


----------

